# Groin/kidney protector



## Jagermeister (Dec 26, 2005)

Any of you guys ever use one of these?

http://www.fairtexgear.com/html_documents/gear/gear_item.asp?p_id=63


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 27, 2005)

I've not used A Faittex, but I have a Reyes boxing cup w/ hips extentions like that. I've had a heck of a time kicking comfortably in it. Its great for boxing, not for kicking.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 28, 2005)

So you just use a standard athletic cup when sparring?


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 28, 2005)

I suppose what I'm actually wondering is whether or not there is an advantage to the traditional steel cup (e.g. http://www.fairtexgear.com/html_documents/gear/gear_item.asp?p_id=62) or if the same cup that football or baseball players use will do just as well?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 29, 2005)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> I suppose what I'm actually wondering is whether or not there is an advantage to the traditional steel cup (e.g. http://www.fairtexgear.com/html_documents/gear/gear_item.asp?p_id=62) or if the same cup that football or baseball players use will do just as well?


 
Cup check: Buy two of the plastic cups you want to use, take one outside, place it on the ground and see how many times you can stomp on it before it breaks. I go with steel. . .I go with Fairtex. The "no foul protector" is really more for a padman, than for sparring. It's good for sparring when you have a fight comming up and you want to train full speed, but don't want to get injured pre-fight.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 29, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Cup check: Buy two of the plastic cups you want to use, take one outside, place it on the ground and see how many times you can stomp on it before it breaks.



LOL.  Point taken.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 29, 2005)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> LOL. Point taken.


 
Some plastic cups are durable, some aren't. You'll want to know before taking the unavoidable, accidental knee to the boys downstairs.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 23, 2006)

For muay thai, I'd either go w/ a steel cup (it would serve your opponent to kick you there w/ that on!) or Ringside has a "kickiboxing cup" that is a bit bigger. Its still comfortable for kicking, tho.


----------

